# Toe Strap Stuck?!



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Read the whole thing and still don't know what bindings you are using.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

speedjason said:


> Read the whole thing and still don't know what bindings you are using.


I intentionally left out the company and binding model to not, as the kids say, "Throw Shade." 

Just curious if anyone else has experienced this problem and what they did to troubleshoot.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Flavor_James86 said:


> I intentionally left out the company and binding model to not, as the kids say, "Throw Shade."
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has experienced this problem and what they did to troubleshoot.


Never happened to my Union Force ones.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Never had it happened to my snowboard binding ratchets, but I have had it happen to other ratchets. Usually something is either loose causing the teeth to jam up or the ratchet to jam down, or something is obstructing the ability to release the ratchet. I never quite figured out what was the problem, but I haven't had an issue without doing any repairs.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

Flavor_James86 said:


> I intentionally left out the company and binding model to not, as the kids say, "Throw Shade."
> That's not how the internet works lol
> 
> Just curious if anyone else has experienced this problem and what they did to troubleshoot.


I have. Binding was about a month old so I troubleshot it by going to my store and getting a shiny new buckle. No more issues.


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Crusty said:


> I have. Binding was about a month old so I troubleshot it by going to my store and getting a shiny new buckle. No more issues.


Hopefully that's all I'll need to get back in business! I have some other binders that I can use in the interim but I really like these ones so hopefully I won't have to wait too long to get these back to functional!


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

speedjason said:


> Never happened to my Union Force ones.


It did to mine, had to get new ratchets. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

I received a new buckle and everything works as it should!

It looks like I may have tightened down the strap too much at some point and cracked the release mechanism in the buckle. I had my ladders in the outermost slot in the bindings so I was tightening the straps down too tight to feel locked in. I learned that that slot is for if you go over the top of your foot. I was told to put the ladders in the spots more towards the middle of the binding if I was going to be wearing them as cap style and it will help feel more locked in so I don't have to tighten as much. Well I did that and it felt a lot better! 

Initially I didn't want to post the company name, but I am going to give a shout out to Rome. They took care of me pretty quick and even replaced something that is arguably my fault with no questions asked.

So for those of you who do not know, if your bindings have 2 spots to place your ladders put them in the spots described above for your preferred toe strap. It seems like a small adjustment but it helped tremendously!


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Flavor_James86 said:


> I received a new buckle and everything works as it should!
> 
> It looks like I may have tightened down the strap too much at some point and cracked the release mechanism in the buckle. I had my ladders in the outermost slot in the bindings so I was tightening the straps down too tight to feel locked in. I learned that that slot is for if you go over the top of your foot. I was told to put the ladders in the spots more towards the middle of the binding if I was going to be wearing them as cap style and it will help feel more locked in so I don't have to tighten as much. Well I did that and it felt a lot better!
> 
> ...


Interesting. I wonder if my ladder isn't set up correctly since I find my toe strap constantly moving to over the boot rather than cap style. Which Rome bindings do you have?


----------



## 161210 (Feb 9, 2018)

Huh...I have one pair of bindings (arbor hemlocks - last years model) where the ratchets skip on the toes...I will try moving the toe straps to the other slot and see if it makes a difference. I did get new toe ratchets from the manu but they are skipping as well (looks like arbor sent me last years ratchets...which I was not thrilled to see when I received them - this years cypress which I also have do not skip at all and hold good).
(I did try old rossi toe ratchets while waiting and they hold strong and do not skip...but are ancient so I don't want to ride with those)

Interesting info from Rome - thanks for that!


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

SlvrDragon50 said:


> Interesting. I wonder if my ladder isn't set up correctly since I find my toe strap constantly moving to over the boot rather than cap style. Which Rome bindings do you have?


The ones in question are the D.O.Ds!


----------



## Flavor_James86 (Jun 6, 2018)

Viper21 said:


> Huh...I have one pair of bindings (arbor hemlocks - last years model) where the ratchets skip on the toes...I will try moving the toe straps to the other slot and see if it makes a difference. I did get new toe ratchets from the manu but they are skipping as well (looks like arbor sent me last years ratchets...which I was not thrilled to see when I received them - this years cypress which I also have do not skip at all and hold good).
> (I did try old rossi toe ratchets while waiting and they hold strong and do not skip...but are ancient so I don't want to ride with those)
> 
> Interesting info from Rome - thanks for that!


I hope that this will help solve that!

I assumed that since I have larger feet I needed to max everything out as much as possible but I was wrong apparently. :embarrased1:


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

*seen this*

this happened to my cousin with his Flux DS, when he bought new Ride boots.

adjusting the ladder to a different slot, solved the problem. i think he might have flipped the toe straps too, from left to right.


----------

